# Where does your golden nap?



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Where does your golden prefer to sleep (if different from where they sleep at night)?

Fergus has his choice of surfaces, and he goes for the hard stone every time. Seems awfully uncomfortable to me, but he's younger than I am...


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

This is Sammys favorite place to sleep.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

No one is getting past Sammy without paying the toll! That is seriously cute.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey naps anywhere and everywhere... tile or carpet, crate or bed... but I'd have to say his favorite place is under the foot rest on the recliner, so you can't get up!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

layla sleeps on the carpet with her head stuck under the couch


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

SimTek said:


> This is Sammys favorite place to sleep.


Exactly where Sammy sleeps... exactly how Sammy sleeps... every time.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

It must be the door thing because that's where Harley flops


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I couldn't really vote because mine tend to nap whereever they wnat. Mostly Kay/cee sleeps ohn the end of the sofa, but sometimes uner the dinging table (tile.) honey will sometimes to get on my bed, sometimes omn the carpet 9lilvingroom) There is n o set plac e for either of them.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Thor's another one that likes to sleep on the floor right next to the front door.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

My living room has a number of beds (three) in front of the wood stove. That is where the older doggies sleep. The younger doggies are much happier outside, where it is cold. I guess if I had a coat like theirs, that is where I'd rather sleep also,


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky does his deep sleeping either squished in the small area between the bed and the wall or squished between the small spot between the recliner and picture window. He doesn't have a crate anymore but he still likes the small confined area.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i said dog bed, but mostly because his #1 favorite place to nap was not listed.... the couch!! he's either in the position below, or he's laying on top of my lap


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

missmarstar said:


> i said dog bed, but mostly because his #1 favorite place to nap was not listed.... the couch!! he's either in the position below, or he's laying on top of my lap


So, I guess it is cold in San Diego?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> So, I guess it is cold in San Diego?


 
oh yes BRRRRRR its been very chilly at night lately... but today it is gorgeous and sunny and i believe about 78 degrees 

me and sam are cold wusses though


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

On the sofa with a pillow. He let's us on it sometimes


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

merlin sleeps in all those places except for a dog bed because he doesn't have one because he CHEWED IT UP!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

mason naps on his side of the couch!!!!!! he has a crate still and only sometimes he uses it during the day for a snooze. he also has a new bed in the familyroom but he store's all his favorite toys in that and he has a new pillow in our bedroom but he prefer's "his couch" next to his daddy.

Debbie & mason


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

Mia and Lord nap anywhere other than where they sleep! They sleep in my bed next to me ONLY!! My girlfriend is having a hard hard time adjusting to this


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker sleeps on the couch.


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

This is one of Skipper & Misty's favorite spots..


----------



## Eclipse95 (Jan 2, 2008)

Riley's favorite place and way to nap is in my signature. That is how he usually sleeps if it is a deep sleep (from 1-3 pm and 10:00pm to 6:00 am). Otherwise he'll take little cat naps all over the house (see my thread titled "Does your GR do this?" about how weird he sits/sleeps sometimes on his futon). We've decided that is his "couch" and the rest are people couches... he's still not real taken with that idea. At night he will move into our bedroom eventually, and sleeps on his thin little bed that he brought with him from his old house. We did buy him a VERY soft, comfy dog bed, but he shows no interest in it.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Is it ok that I picked them all??  They tend to nap anywhere - but it kind of depends on where we are. If we are in the living room they might be on the couch, or the tile entryway. In the bedroom, they are on their dog bed. Just depends!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ours can usually be found in their crates when you miss them sleeping away.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

We have beds here and there in the house, but you can always find at least one dog on the couch or the ottomans.

At night, they all go to their beds.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

On the couch.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know how I missed "couch" as one of the prime napping places on the poll! Oops!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> I don't know how I missed "couch" as one of the prime napping places on the poll! Oops!


That's the one I was looking for also!! Mister takes it one step further and sleeps on the back of the couch. It's his ulitmate favorite spot and we call it "his perch"

He also enjoys sleeping on laundry, whether clean *or *dirty!!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Emma sleeps everywhere, but her favorite places are the living room couch and her own bed. Is it ok for them to sleep on tile? She is very sick now and since she is coughing badly I worry every time I see her on tiles or on the floor.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I voted for all except "Crate" He doesn't have a dog bed....but I'm convinced he thinks our bed is his... :doh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

You left off the answer I guess most would give... the sofa and my bed!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Pretty much anywhere they want.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's nap place is on the couch, with her butt tucked firmly in the far corner. this way her head is facing the hallway to the door so she knows exactly where we are and if we're trying to sneak out without taking her.


----------



## daisyzmummy (Jan 30, 2008)

*I chose Rug/Carpet, but Daisy will nap anywhere :*


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Ruby has two beds and a bean bag and still prefers the sofa every time:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow will sleep anywhere she drops after madly running around the living room. It;s like zoom....zoom....zoom......zzzzzzzz


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Maggie naps on the couch


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine nap on our leather couches.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Caleb usually likes to nap under the kitchen table on the linoleum. We got him a dog bed, but he just hangs out and chews on his toys there.


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Both of mine nap wherever I happen to be!


----------



## Megan (Mar 21, 2008)

Hmm, for mandie..The couch, the corner next to the door..and if she in my room with me. Then by my door.

For roy..Bed, and the porch.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

on OUR bed or on the couch.... =(


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

During the day Marley will come and sleep n my lap whilst I am studying. And later he goes to nap in his dog bed. During the night he likes to sleep under my bed but now he's getting bigger he doesn't quite fit anymore and gets his bum stuck!!


----------



## Goldmom42 (Oct 17, 2007)

I voted for rug or carpet but the correct answere is ANYWHERE they want. Could be the couch or my bed or tile floor or carpet!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy naps all over the house. Her favorite spots are on the tile in front of the fireplace, on her "spot" on the couch, where the kitchen becomes the living room, half on tile, half on carpet, in the bathroom depending on where we are, and wherever else she lands.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

Their suppose to nap? How come mine never do!

I'd have to say when they sleep they sleep at our feet, wherever those happen to be at the time. Except never on the bed, usually they just lay at the foot of the bed on the floor.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike has lately changed his favorite nap spots. He used to sleep behind the recliner but now is in another room right off the foyer and sleeps on the carpet in front of the sofa, behind the rocker, or on the slate tile in front of the door. He pushes the rug back to get directly onto the cold surface. The AC vent also happens to be on the wall there...blowing right on his back. He'll come down to this spot in the middle of the night and sleep there until morning. Kinda makes me sad my baby doesn't want to be with me....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I voted carpet but really they nap wherever they want, couch, bed in the kitchen on the cool floor.


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

The picture of Sammy is too cute! Fargo (11 weeks) sleeps anywhere there is an air vent. Alex (12 yrs) sleeps on the wood or tile floor.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Karlie sleeps where she collapses!

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## hmburg (May 27, 2008)

Usually he sleeps on the tiled floor where it is cool, or on the top of any air vent.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

hmburg said:


> Usually he sleeps on the tiled floor where it is cool, or on the top of any air vent.
> View attachment 31279


priceless shot.LOL


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

None of the above. Mine almost always choose the couch and/or ottomans. They will crash on the ceramic tile when very hot after a workout.


----------

